# 2009 vs. 2010 Burton Freestyles



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

the difference is the 09 are cheaper so you should get those.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

for $120, this year's freestyles aren't that bad and actually have a pretty good toe strap now


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Heh, I'm talking about the boots, not the bindings. Already ordered a set of Ride Delta bindings.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

fuck, didn't notice that this was the boot forum

freestyles (boots) are pieces of crap


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Why do you say that? Seems like they have a lot of positive reviews, and I've found it difficult to find a boot that fits me well. Thought that within a given stiffness range, any boot will perform about the same?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Sir Ringo said:


> Does anyone know the differences (if any) between the '09 and '10 Burton Freestyles? TIA.


ok, burton went downhill in '10.

go with anything that is 08/09, next year i'm completely transfering out of the burton world, they are way too overrated.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Any explanation?


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

my friend just picked up a pair of 09s, he is very happy with them, our other friend tried them on and walked around in them for a bit and he also liked em. i meant to do the same but i forgot to. i almost ordered some but went with 09 ride deuces because some members here said they were better and fit my ride betas better. check ouit evogear.com and look through the outlet section, they may still have the coupon i used. i just got them less than a month ago.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Sir Ringo said:


> Any explanation?


yes, nothing changed, everything stayed the same.

if you look at K2 they started from being a so-so snowboard company and now they are skyrocketing in the past year. just look at their boards or demo one the next time you get a chance, you'll know what i mean.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Sir Ringo said:


> Why do you say that? Seems like they have a lot of positive reviews, and I've found it difficult to find a boot that fits me well. Thought that within a given stiffness range, any boot will perform about the same?


freestyles are about as low-end as they come and are really on par with bargain bin boots such as lamar boots

if you're going on the cheaper end of the scale, at least get into some k2 or ride boots with the intuition liners or vans boots with their asym-x liners


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

If you're sticking with burton boots I suggest the 09 rulers. Stiff out of the box but for me they broke in to a perfect flex, enough ankle support but still able to tweak. Pretty damn light, not much of a difference between the rulers and the ozones (which are supposed to be ultra light) Yes I ride them in the park.


----------

